# Zyxel router problem



## juice99 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have problem with zyxel p-660hn-f1 , i don't know how to force it to use ethernet cable for internet and behave like dhcp client.

i've changed internet provider from adsl to cable one, but new router (Ubee brand) doesn't have wireless connectivity, so i wanted new router to be only default router for my old wireless router (Zyxel).

so PC <--WIRLESS--> old router <--ethernet--> new router <-- tv cable --> wall

something like this, since new router is extremely basic and i cannot even configure it at all, i wanted old router to just pretend it's pc and get IP from it. is it possible?

by default, it doesn't work. in WAN i have option ENET ENCAP and 'obtain ip address automatically' but it doesn't obtain it from new router. (pc does so new router is giving ip addresses to different devices, just not to old router...)

any idea why? how should i setup my Zyxel to actually get IP from new router ? It just says 0.0.0.0 and i suspect it looks for DSL connection, not ethernet one....


----------



## juice99 (Aug 21, 2011)

in short if i described it too long:

Can i setup my Zyxel p-660hn-f1z to get IP from another DHCP server (via ethernet port) and treat it as valid internet connection? and if so, how? By default i think it only tries to get internet from DSL port.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum


The "New Router" is actually a modem . . it may be a combination Modem and Router. What is the Brand and model of the new one?

What you want to do, in effect, is modify the old router to act as a Wireless Access Point . . to do that follow this guide:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## juice99 (Aug 21, 2011)

The second new 'router' is actually not a router, but just a modem, as you suspected. Ubee EVM3206, it's not on their webpage, but my ISP said it is just a modem. and i'm not allowed to change it's configuration anyway. 

so is it possible to do it with router + modem? the guide you linked is about router + router

what i need to know is if my Zyxel can share internet connection that it gets from ethernet. by default it just looks for internet on DSL port


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it have a WAN port? in addition to multiple LAN ports? If it was a DSL Modem/Router, it may not


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That's the problem you have two modems on the go and i don't think you can turn off the DSL(modem) part off on the zyxel and let it act as an acess point which is the router you needed to buy with a WAN port.

You could return the Zyxel Modem router and buy an access point which you could run an ethernet cable from ubee modem to WAN port of access point to acheive internet access.

Something like this should be ok: Amazon.com: ZyXEL WAP3205 Wireless N access point, Ethernet client, and universal repeater: Electronics


----------

